

FOSSPatents: Oracle vs Google licensing issues - kprobst
http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2010/08/oracle-vs-google-licensing-issues.html

======
hga
Probably because it's not his main focus the author leaves out how severely
restricted the GPLv2 based Sun/Oracle license of its version of Java is, as
well as how it can prevent compliance by refusing to license a Java Technology
Compatibility Kit as the Apache Harmony project found out.

